# Sod Webworm Identification



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Is that what I'm up against? Went to pull out a Bermuda sprig and it was covered in these. Might have counted 20-30 in a 3"x3" area. Haven't seen many chunks missing from the blades around there. Any help would be great.





Edit:

Here's the best resolution I could go on the pics I took.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's the best resolution I could go on the pics I took.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I tried to identify these but wasn't confident in any of the potential matches. Am watching to see if someone else can figure it out, or maybe within a couple weeks it will be more obvious.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@ionicatoms spent more time researching it. Think it's just fungus gnat larvae. Put compost out as topdress mid March and noticed there were a lot of bugs loving all the organic material. Looks to be the larvae of said bug...

https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=17029

Looks like they feed on root hairs of the grass but I haven't seen any yellowing so I'll probably just leave them be and keep the regular schedule to my insecticide treatment.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Fascinating. You might be right. I think I might have some fungus gnats popping up, maybe I can find a larvae...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DISGUSTING


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You don't have to eat them, @SCGrassMan. hahaha


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> You don't have to eat them, @SCGrassMan. hahaha


im rolling those in bread crumbs and frying them first for sure


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I was hoping it was those bermuda eatin bugs that could help save my precious St Augustine.


----------

